# Lycra... uhgg!



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

I love the passion forum and the many pics that it provides. There are so many places that I will make the trip to ride now simply because someone provided me a visual portal into what is there. 
HOWEVER, having seen so many of these great places and great riders, I think that it's fair to say that people who ride trails, be it casual or epic, really need to evaluate the pros and cons of wearing Lycra at a non-racing event. I'm quite sure that I can speak for most when I tell you that no one wants to see my fat a$$ in Lycra, nor my beer-fed belly in a jersey that I really shouldn't be wearing in the first place. All I'm saying is, just because Lance can rock the lycra, doesn't mean that we all can. :nono: 
There are plenty of light weight alternatives:


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

just wear shorts over the lycra. ;-)


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

You should ride more, and worry less about what people are wearing.


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

Nachomc... do you know how much I ride? I'm just asking.. I'm curious if you know how much I ride.
I'm not going to e-joust with you, I was just stating an opinion that maybe some people shouldn't be wearing lycra.

550, this is what I do and it works well.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Duey said:


> Nachomc... do you know how much I ride?


You said you were fat so I put two and two together.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

who cares fat boy


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

I use to think like you . No lyrca ever. Now I could care less what I wear or what you wear.

only people who care are fashonisatias. Is your real name Bruno?

IN all seriousness judging other people usually means you yourself must be a pretty insecure person.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

baggy shorts are horribly innefficient for xc, and that jersey has no pockets or zip... looks like something that would cause me to overheat.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Your eyes need to stop wondering around and starring at those man butts or something:skep: 

I don't have the audacity to wear tight lycra on it's own but it never bothers or fazes me when someones sportin one. I seem to care more if another rider nods and exchanges some quick pleasantries more then anything else, and thats probably thinking too much.

Actually, come to think of it, the frequency of riders who passes by without even a glance seem to be wearing lycra with a team style jersey and almost never seems to have a hydration pack on their back:???: I guess they're some serious folks or something


----------



## Nuzzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Well sure, you can wear football turf shoes to play basketball in as well...


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

What I meant to say was, "Lycra is awesome.. everyone should wear it!"


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Duey said:


> What I meant to say was, "Lycra is awesome.. everyone should wear it!"


exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Well, I do think it looks horrible on the male body and should be illegal so little kids don't see it but it's not that big a deal when your out riding on the trails


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't see myself wearing it until I manage to loose a lot of weight so realistically I will probably never wear it. However I can definitely see the advantages of wearing it. It also does not bother me a bit to see others wear it. Ride your own ride.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Carolina, No*



Duey said:


> What I meant to say was, "Lycra is awesome.. everyone should wear it!"


Yes.

But don't turn around.









Found this in a recent thread from Bob & Tom.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Every time I wear lycra I get mosquito bites on my bum. It's one of those unspoken problems with the lycra I guess cause I have never heard anyone complain about it, but here in the SE these mosqiutos are ferocious 

I do sport it from time to time and honestly have no issue wearing it or others wearing it. So long as there are no holes it's fine with me. Everyone's got opinions, but I got other things to worry about than riding apparel


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

I get crap from guys I used to race road and xc with about wearing my $15 Target baggies and old concert and bmx tees at the local trails. I just shrug off their comments and pick lines they usually won't do and by the end of the ride we're all the same... just tired and dirty. Can't afford the lycra anymore these days so I just grab what's clean and head out!
like nubster said, ride your ride.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Wearing clothes is for sissies.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

AL29er said:


> Every time I wear lycra I get mosquito bites on my bum. It's one of those unspoken problems with the lycra I guess cause I have never heard anyone complain about it, but here in the SE these mosqiutos are ferocious


those are more likely to be ingrown hairs....


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

s.salach,

your tag line is funny as sh*t!


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

Duey,

Looks like you walked right into a lycra hornets nest here)

I get what you are saying, though. It's like the kids who wear their pants so low that you can see their undies or the plumber who is showing his crack over his jeans. It's not illegal, but nobody else wants to see it)


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm in the "why do you care" camp but have to agree that those RF shorts are really nice looking.

I only wear lycra when I'm on my road bike since baggies flap too much at those speeds. The only time I ever felt weird about it was when I stopped during a ride to give something to my wife when she was in a salon getting her hair cut. I've never had so many female eyes on me before. 

I kinda wish I would've stuffed a sock or something in my shorts beforehand. That would have been good for a laugh.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How many times have we seen this argument over the decades? Too many to count, I suspect. Seriously, who cares? I have both. I wear both. I tend to wear the baggies on casual rides, but the lycra IS functional. Usually I go for baggies and a normal cycling jersey, so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

These pointless us-versus-them threads are a waste of time, and utterly belie the fact that some here do not have enough to do, or simply like to stir up conflict for their own deranged amusement. Who could possibly give a floating f**k what one wears while biking?


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

This thread is getting ridiculous....


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*That's It!!*

I'm going to go ride now!


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

If I would omit the OP, if I could.. please let this thread die.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

on the road bike over about 30mph, i think i can sort of feel a difference wearing a full lycra kit. flaps less, less drag.. can pickup a little more downhill speed.. 

i think people just like wearing tights in the forest for mountain bikes though  it really makes no difference going 10mph.. good baggies have lycra liners anyway.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

53119, like adams huh? Freaky another old skater that rides a mountainbike you probabely "surf" the waves on the sides of trails like i do.If you just went from the magazine shots,Adams got into really rad positions for the camera and then usually bailed or slammed. I'm sure he was more talented than that in real life. Now biking like Duane Peters skated...both have/had problems with er substances.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

sean salach said:


> those are more likely to be ingrown hairs....


WTF   Have you been checking my bum? Thanks for trying to clear that one up for me :skep: Fortunately, I am able to discern the subtle differences between an itchy mosquito bite and a sore ingrown hair. Also ingrown hairs are usually on the seat side, not the thigh side. Really, I swear, we got some tenacious mosquitos out round these parts and for some reason my lycra clad flank gets their attention.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

notaknob, that 'beachboys' video was pretty good, and funny too!

Drew


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for the fashion tips. I'm gonna run right out and get some of those shorts and the shirt? Any suggestions on what I should watch on TV tonight? How about what to have for dinner?


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

baggies = snaggies


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Quality baggies are a pleasure to ride in. I had some old Zoics I got on clearance that did snag on trailside vegetation.

Now I roll on Pearl Izumi Titan shorts, and don't have that problem.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*THe real questions is...*



Duey said:


> I love the passion forum and the many pics that it provides. There are so many places that I will make the trip to ride now simply because someone provided me a visual portal into what is there.
> HOWEVER, having seen so many of these great places and great riders, I think that it's fair to say that people who ride trails, be it casual or epic, really need to evaluate the pros and cons of wearing Lycra at a non-racing event. I'm quite sure that I can speak for most when I tell you that no one wants to see my fat a$$ in Lycra, nor my beer-fed belly in a jersey that I really shouldn't be wearing in the first place. All I'm saying is, just because Lance can rock the lycra, doesn't mean that we all can. :nono:
> There are plenty of light weight alternatives:


... are you staring at my ass?

Get over it. Lycra comfy.... like all day epic comfy. We all look like world class weapons grade uber-dorks in any bike clothes anyway.

More arguments to engage meaningful discussion in:

Shimano vs. SRAM
Coil vs. air springs
Tubeless vs. tubes
V brakes vs. Disc
Full Suspension vs. hardtail
hardtail vs. rigid
gears vs. singlespeed
road vs. mountain
left vs. right vs. straight up the middle
Hitch vs. roof racks
truck vs. crossover vs. hatchback
Gasoline vs. diesel vs. hybrid
5 arm compact vs. 4 arm
LBS vs. online


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

I just started wearing lycras....and although i can agree with the unflattering look the gear can give, I cannot deny the performance they offer.

My body stays much cooler and sweat is wicked away then dried much faster while wearing it.

Not for everyone though.


----------



## sluflyer06 (Jun 30, 2009)

I find Lycra offers the kind of flexibility needed on super technical areas where plain clothes solutions just don't do the job.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Just got back from my ride.....I was thinking that someone in this thread mentioned how bored they were sitting inside while it's raining? Dude......I don't want to even tell you how my three hour ride was today!!!!
I think the OP is up in Canada......
Me ...central coast Cali.


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

What's more disturbing:
(a) a man wearing lycra shorts?
or
(b) the fact that your eyes are drawn to the pelvic area of a man wearing lycra shorts?

You have a 200 degree wide by 135 degree high field of view.  Lots of other things to look at dude...


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

(A)....For sure (A). That's an easy one )


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

everyone here in Texas wears it and I think its pretty goofy looking. you wont see me wearing it, but do whatever.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Lycra and other compressing garments improve circulation and perfusion. Although I haven't seen any data specifically correlating this with improved muscle function (and that data may exist), it would still be a logical step to hypothesize that it improves muscle performance.


----------



## eugalc (Nov 15, 2008)

Like others, it's lycra under the baggies for me. Personally I don't like the look of them on me, as for others I really don't give a flip. I used to ride without them and the nice midsection support they give and I think it might be the reason it took my wife and I so long to have our first kid


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

nachomc said:


> You said you were fat so I put two and two together.


LOL. People who have beef with lycra should try riding longer than 30mins - as in 8-12hrs or so. Then tell me how your nuts/azz feel?

I think SUVs are ghey but that doesn't mean I tell my buddies who drive them that I think they should get a diff car..grow up already.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Tone No Balone said:


> Just got back from my ride.....I was thinking that someone in this thread mentioned how bored they were sitting inside while it's raining? Dude......I don't want to even tell you how my three hour ride was today!!!!
> I think the OP is up in Canada......
> Me ...central coast Cali.










I got in about an hour and a half on the bike tonight. Felt good after being a bum this week and not riding


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

MtnBikeNC said:


> LOL. People who have beef with lycra should try riding longer than 30mins - as in 8-12hrs or so. Then tell me how your nuts/azz feel?
> .


ive ridden comparable times in both baggies and lycra.. if your baggies are uncomfy, you should try some that actually fit and/or arent cheapass shorts.. same goes with lycra really. if baggie shorts have a lycra liner, how do you think they'd be any less or more comfortable?

lycra has less wind drag.. beyond that, i think people are just making excuses, or buying cheap cycling clothes.

just admit it.. you like exposing your genitals to woodland creatures


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

The main problem with Lycra is this: all those stupid advetisments that they promote in order to to make them feel important. _What I advertise make me cool. _Good for you.... dork!


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Lycra looks stupid on guys but has better performance.

Baggies look cool but have worse performance. 

You can only choose one. sorry.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

herbn. yeah definitely from photos. moved from L.A. to Jersey then to Texas growin up, crazy! My rides probably resemble Adams in that I start off "rad" then have to bail & on too many occasions, fail! haha.
just dig that whole era of zephyr/dogtown creating and individual style. don't surf, though. alright, maybe a little bit of Alva style would be good too.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

I always laughed at people that wore lycra, but now that i'm doing more biking and some races I found out how useful it is.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Whatever!!!


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been wearing lycra since the early 80's and won't likely stop any time soon. I don't do downhill /wear body armor etc.. and do lots of road rides so I go with what's comfortable. I tried baggies years ago and found them to be hot and uncomfortable although they weren't good quality shorts. To each his own.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I usually wear lycra. I'll never go back to baggies. The lycra is really comfortable and breathes extremely well. Keeps me cooler than enything else I've worn. As far as the jersey, I usually ride wearing a Polyester Starter wicking tee. They're not to tight so my gut doesn't look like it's getting ready to burst and they keep me very dry and cool.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

TR said:


> Whatever!!!


What is on that attatched on his pack beside the camelback hose ?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

sherijumper said:


> What is on that attatched on his pack beside the camelback hose ?


Camera case.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

who cares? Lycra or baggies just go out and ride! :thumbsup:


----------

